# DuPont� Artistri� digital inks



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

*DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

Does anyone presently use these Dupont Artistri inks for their DTG machines? If so, who is your supplier? I would like more information. 2008 is fast approaching and I want repeatable results. I have used many Dupont products in the past and know they are tested and reliable. Check out the press release in the link...

DuPont™ Cromaprint™ : News & Events : DuPont Digital Printing Expands Sales of Digital Textile Inks to OEMs


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

Don't all (except for Kornit) use the Dupoint ink at the moment? Or is that different to the Artistri inks?


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

I have not found any solid evidence of what flavor Dupont ink most DTGs are using. I am considering asking my pre-press suppliers to consider stocking Dupont DTG inks.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

You could try www.dtginks.com.
They are the new Independent retailer and support on the block, for dtg and sublimation machines.

Hope this helps  

Don Ritter
Attitudes Print & Design
and 
Lancaster Arms
"Your Mission is Our Mission"


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

Thanks Don


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*



tpope said:


> I have not found any solid evidence of what flavor Dupont ink most DTGs are using. I am considering asking my pre-press suppliers to consider stocking Dupont DTG inks.


Someone posted in a thread a while back the exact Dupoint inkset DTG companies are using. Doesn't the article mention the P5000 serioes for DTG printers?


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

*Huhhh*



zhenjie said:


> Someone posted in a thread a while back the exact Dupoint inkset DTG companies are using. Doesn't the article mention the P5000 serioes for DTG printers?


Thanks zhenjie.

I refined my search keywords and found the info that I was seeking.

Note to self.... censorship stifles...


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*

Dupont only sells it's line of direct to garment ink to direct to garment manufacturers, distributors and their dealers. They do not sell the ink to companies that do not sell these machines. Inks that are resold by companies that are not aligned with a direct to garment machine manufacturer are either not Dupont or they are second hand Dupont and, thus, less likely to be handled the way that Dupont requires in order to guarantee maximum performance from their inks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: DuPont™ Artistri™ digital inks*



> less likely to be handled the way that Dupont requires in order to guarantee maximum performance from their inks.


And your proof of this “mishandling” would be ?


----------

